# quick question..



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

The magnet on the horns is supposed to be pointed up on a set of ultras not down correct??

Or does it matter either way??

Kinda Dumb question, I know.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

The main thing is the direction of the mouth itself, I don't see why the magnet assembly would effect the output of the driver.


----------



## jimborpa (Oct 25, 2008)

No, doesn't matter. They just need to be installed same distance from front to back and as close as you can get them up and down.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes as stated previously. In fact you can have one up and one down if it fits easier that way.

Eric


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Guys!!!!


----------

